

The Hacker’s Guide to Getting Press - gmatty
http://www.austenallred.com/the-hackers-guide-to-getting-press/

======
tomkinson
Very well put together. PR can also depend on a lot of other things, like news
cycle, poliTECHal climate, season and the aurora borealis factor (a vast trove
of other unknown influences). I think getting out there often meeting people
and being happy with what you do, can help open untold doors.

------
rholdy
Great article as always. I can't believe people aren't throwing money at you
to come work for them.

------
petercooper
I saw this on my phone when I woke up and made a note to come find it.. and
it's a few pages down amongst older posts with lower scores. Seriously, who is
flagging this? It's awesome.

------
josephwesley
This article is awesome. And you'd think journalists would get overwhelmed,
but 99% of people are too lazy to follow through with something like this so
that shouldn't be a problem.

------
gk1
Thanks for the very detailed guide.

Word of caution: As with any marketing effort at a start-up, don't put too
much time/money into something before testing it. This won't work for every
company. For all you know, you may get better results from just speaking with
your customers more, so that they love you and tell their network about you.

------
ada1981
For tactical pay-for-results pr, try our startup
[http://PRMatch.com](http://PRMatch.com)

It's sort of like 99 designs for PR. 100% free to list your story and 100%
risk free -- name your price, name your placement wish list and only pay if
you actually get press.

~~~
kawera
Which countries/languages can we seek placements?

~~~
ada1981
We are US based, but have contacts in Europe. Email me if you want to discuss
a specific use case - Anthony @ prmatch.com

